
EY warned Wirecard that special audit risked misinterpretation - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/a5cfadb6-0df1-4205-b223-99c432869078
======
samizdis
Syndicated copy at:

[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ey-warned-wirecard-special-
au...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ey-warned-wirecard-special-
audit-000000192.html)

